# My Donkeys!:)



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I li ve that spotted one! But they are both cute


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Love....not li ve....sigh...


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG love them!! Especially the spotted one


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so sweet looking  Those are mini's right?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes they are both minis! They are actually pretty mean though!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I LOVE the spotted one! We have 3 mini donks. Two gray ones and one chocolate one. I want a spotted one so bad!!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? Can I ask what you use them for? I mean, are they guardians or pets or packers?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry abt that last post ment to say the brown one is Poncho and the spottef one is Bandit!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Really? Can I ask what you use them for? I mean, are they guardians or pets or packers?


They are just pets lol too mean for our goats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never seen a spotted donkey like that before. Cool!


----------



## Maddyluc2001 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah one of our mini horses kept running our kids because he was mad that they were getting fed and getting treats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are cute pets anyway...lol...


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> They are cute pets anyway...lol...


Thank you!!


----------

